
The First Plastic Computer Processor - jacquesm
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/37126/?p1=A2
======
meatsock
edit: i forgot to pay attention in chemistry

~~~
Qz
The first one seems to apply to both:

 _1\. noting or pertaining to a class of chemical compounds that formerly
comprised only those existing in or derived from plants or animals, but that
now includes all other compounds of carbon._

<http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/organic>

